# MayDay protests?



## TopCat (Apr 26, 2010)

What's happening this year then?


----------



## the button (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=322764

Announcements forum is your friend.

Plus the usual TUC from Clerkenwell, probably.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 26, 2010)

Space Hijackers - Spoil Your Ballot - Election battle bus:

http://www.spacehijackers.org/html/welcome.html


----------



## smokedout (Apr 26, 2010)

Bristly Pioneer said:


> Space Hijackers - Spoil Your Ballot - Election battle bus:
> 
> http://www.spacehijackers.org/html/welcome.html



you want a fucking tenner off everyone


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2010)

isn't there a reclaim the streets thingy?


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2010)

rave against the machine


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 26, 2010)

Clerkenwell eh? 
I may take part with the crusties then.


----------



## xes (Apr 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> rave against the machine



could you quote a bit of that for those not on facebook please


----------



## klang (Apr 26, 2010)

yes please. or is rave against the machine for facebook members only?


----------



## xes (Apr 26, 2010)

rave against the machine, via the machine


----------



## klang (Apr 26, 2010)

the revolution moves in mystirious ways..


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2010)

should i print it out too, for those of you with no computers? i expect the final location will be confirmed by fb, what will you do then? 

Saturday 1st May 2010, 4pm

!RAVE AGAINST THE MACHINE!

!STREET SOUNDCLASH!

!RECLAIM THE STREETS PARTY!

Spread the word and invite your friends!

Location to be confirmed at 3pm!

Reclaim the Streets! Fuck the Election!


----------



## xes (Apr 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> should i print it out too, for those of you with no computers? i expect the final location will be confirmed by fb, what will you do then?



That'd be great, cheers   

I look forward to someone texting me the location on the day


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2010)

If it becomes a working class day again, I'll get involved.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> should i print it out too, for those of you with no computers? i expect the final location will be confirmed by fb, what will you do then?
> 
> Saturday 1st May 2010, 4pm
> 
> ...


nowt about that on the rts website, and I'd be very surprised if any of the old RTS crew would do something via facebook advertising.

I guess if it's the next generation picking up the batton then fair play, I'm just pointing this out in case of confusion / anyone expecting a properly orgainised national RTS event.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 26, 2010)

free spirit said:


> nowt about that on the rts website, and I'd be very surprised if any of the old RTS crew would do something via facebook advertising.
> 
> I guess if it's the next generation picking up the batton then fair play, I'm just pointing this out in case of confusion / anyone expecting a properly orgainised national RTS event.



its not an old RTS organised event, thats about all i know about it apart from the fact theyve been spamming it everywhere

got the six year old this weekend but might head down to parliament square if it looks like staying fluffy which sadly it probably does


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> should i print it out too, for those of you with no computers? i expect the final location will be confirmed by fb, what will you do then?
> 
> Saturday 1st May 2010, 4pm
> 
> ...



PLUS:

Now here's some legal infomation from the website of the Legal Defence and Monitoring Group (http://www.ldmg.org.uk/) giving infomation about what to do if arrested...

http://www2.phreak.co.uk/ldmg/No Comment_3rd_Edition1.pdf

You'll be advised to brush-up a bit on your legal rights!

also Last Hours have got this link

http://www.lasthours.org.uk/diy/g20-protesters-guide-to-the-law/


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 26, 2010)

smokedout said:


> you want a fucking tenner off everyone



to pay for the bus

it's not a profit making venture.

Bus hire = £450
2 x Banners = £260

68 seats @ £10 each = project just about paid for

nice day out and going on tour of the mayday events probably winding up at the rave against the machine.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 27, 2010)

Bristly Pioneer said:


> to pay for the bus
> 
> it's not a profit making venture.
> 
> ...



well sorry i cant afford to get involved with your protest

perhaps if youve got the stripper coming again it might pull the punters in though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

smokedout said:


> you want a fucking tenner off everyone


no, it's a request for a £10 donation, there is a fundamental difference. stop rolling your eyes maybe? i have nowt to do with this crew but people realising these things require some commitment, financial or otherwise, isn't a damning issue surely?


----------



## smokedout (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no, it's a request for a £10 donation, there is a fundamental difference. stop rolling your eyes maybe? i have nowt to do with this crew but people realising these things require some commitment, financial or otherwise, isn't a damning issue surely?



sure, we all pay a tenner so a bunch of jumped up art students can play meaningless politics and have a spiffing day out


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 27, 2010)

No, you pay a tenner so that you can join in playing meaningless politics and have a spiffing day out. 
like durr


----------



## xes (Apr 27, 2010)

smokedout said:


> sure, we all pay a tenner so a bunch of jumped up art students can play meaningless politics and have a spiffing day out



 "we all" = the 68 people on a bus. Like, fuck man, this is capitalism in action!!! 

Sorry Bristly, you'd better go and sit in the stocks for a bit while we throw eggs and wet sponges at you


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2010)

Politics. Srs bsnss.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 27, 2010)

smokedout said:


> sure, we all pay a tenner so a bunch of jumped up art students can play meaningless politics and have a spiffing day out



You miserable sod.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 27, 2010)

There a little more detail on Mayday if you look at the events page on Indymedia. Four routes planned the four horses Apocalypse are making an reappearance again and converging on to Parliament Square around 2:30 pm.

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2010/04/448852.html


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2010)

So with the four horsemen leading a merry dance, plus a RTS style party plus the usual trade union march and the happy campers settling in for the duration on Parliament Sq, it's going to be a stretched day for the plod....


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 27, 2010)

And not forgetting the the Flash Mob.  I don't know where they come from thou'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2010)

TopCat said:


> So with the four horsemen leading a merry dance, plus a RTS style party plus the usual trade union march and the happy campers settling in for the duration on Parliament Sq, it's going to be a stretched day for the plod....



Let us hope the can refrain from murdering bystanders at this gig


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Let us hope the can refrain from murdering bystanders at this gig



I would not bet on it. They do have a long cherished history of battering people to death on and near demos.


----------



## xes (Apr 27, 2010)

TopCat said:


> I would not bet on it. They do have a long cherished history of battering people to death on and near demos.



You can't blame them, it's tradditional


----------



## kenny g (Apr 28, 2010)

free spirit said:


> I'm just pointing this out in case of confusion / anyone expecting *a properly orgainised national RTS event.*



Oh, thanks for clearing that one up. I always make sure that i only attend properly organised reclaim the streets events. I think I may as well stay at home this mayday.


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 28, 2010)

Bristly Pioneer said:


> No, you pay a tenner so that you can join in playing meaningless politics and have a spiffing day out.
> like durr



Fuck that. How about some cricket instead?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 28, 2010)

It's good to see so many events happening. Should keep the plod busy while we get to the real action.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 28, 2010)

The RMT are marching from Clerkenwell Green at noon (to where exactly I haven't a clue).


----------



## TopCat (Apr 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> The RMT are marching from Clerkenwell Green at noon (to where exactly I haven't a clue).



The RMT are marching on the conservative headquarters to burn them down!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Fuck that. How about some cricket instead?


looks like rain might stop play


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 29, 2010)

TopCat said:


> The RMT are marching on the conservative headquarters to burn them down!


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 29, 2010)

May Day Eve event
Friday 30 April, 19:00-23:30 
Iona Club, Station Road, Hebburn, Tyne & Wear, NE31 1PN 
Speakers: Dave Douglass, Tony Dowling, Hannah Walter
See: www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=162033532857 
Contact Peter: petejuliem@yahoo.cc.uk 

Tyne & Wear May Day – march and rally
Saturday 01 May-, 11:00- 
Times Square, Newcastle (near Centre for Life), NE1 4EP 
11.30 march to Exhibition Park 
Speakers: Jim Cousins, John McInally, Kathy Taylor, Julie Earl and Anne Stokle
Contact: maydaycommittee@newcastle-tuc.org.uk or 0779 904 0570 

Following the annual Mayday March, the *Industrial Workers of the World *revolutionary union will take over the bar area for organising, films and entertainment about 5.30 onwards - DIY Aye Festival, Saturday 01 May,
Star & Shadow Cinema, Ouseburn, Newcastle


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> sure, we all pay a tenner so a bunch of jumped up art students can play meaningless politics and have a spiffing day out



Personally and on a general level rather than sneering at the creative efforts of others I prefer to get involved.

Do you have anything planned for May day, creative or otherwise?


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 29, 2010)

The timetable for the Spoil Your Ballot Bus is now being finalised. We hope to pick up in Limehouse in the East End at about 1pm, touring the haunts of George Galloway and the Respect Battle Bus, before heading up to Clerkenwell to cheer as the corpse of Nick Griffin is dragged along the floor, we'll be swinging by Parliament and possibly even Raving against the Machine!

if you spot an actual election battle bus on the day please tweet it to @spacehijackers as we hope to chase them down.

reserve your tickets now at http://www.spacehijackers.org


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 29, 2010)

^ good to see you lot (SH) keeping the May Day spirit alive, wish I was over there ;O)


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

BigPhil said:


> Personally and on a general level rather than sneering at the creative efforts of others I prefer to get involved.
> 
> Do you have anything planned for May day, creative or otherwise?



its a specious argument though isn't it, just because i havent organised anything doesnt mean that what the spacehijackers have organised isnt shit


----------



## xes (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> its a specious argument though isn't it, just because i havent organised anything doesnt mean that what the spacehijackers have organised isnt shit



And it doesn't mean it isn't. Infact it's not shit IMO, I think the space hijackers are doing a great job.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> its a specious argument though isn't it, just because i havent organised anything doesnt mean that what the spacehijackers have organised isnt shit



stick it up your bollocks you miserable twonk


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

xes said:


> And it doesn't mean it isn't. Infact it's not shit IMO, I think the space hijackers are doing a great job.



spiffing


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> spiffing



god you look bitter.  you're going to accuse them of being middle class in a minute


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> god you look bitter.  you're going to accuse them of being middle class in a minute



if the cap fits

(or in their case the top hat)


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

xes said:


> I think the space hijackers are doing a great job.



if you mean a great job of objectifying women and alieanating the working class from radical politics then im inclined to agree


----------



## fogbat (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> if you mean a great job of objectifying women and alieanating the working class from radical politics then im inclined to agree



In retrospect, I think they're going to regret putting that big "No proles" sign on the back of the bus


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> if you mean a great job of objectifying women and alieanating the working class from radical politics then im inclined to agree



Oh get you...


----------



## xes (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> if you mean a great job of objectifying women and alieanating the working class from radical politics then im inclined to agree



I'm inclined to agree that you're a fucking twonk, but hey.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 29, 2010)

*Cardiff million marijuana march*

MEETING IN CATHAYS PARK @ 11:30am 
(WELSH ASSEMBLY BUILDING, CARDIFF UNIVERSITY SCIENCE BUILDING, CARDIFF CENTRAL POLICE STATION, BEHIND THE MUSEUM)

MARCHING THROUGH CARDIFF CITY CENTRE @ 12:00pm

FINISHING AT CARDIFF BAY @ 1:00-2:00pm
(OUTSIDE THE WELSH ASSEMBLY SENYDD BUILDING)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> if you mean a great job of objectifying women and alieanating the working class from radical politics then im inclined to agree


i think you mean reifying. which of them do you think reifies women?


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

> Cardiff million marijuana march



it gets worse


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> it gets worse









which of them is doing what you said?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> MEETING IN CATHAYS PARK @ 11:30am
> (WELSH ASSEMBLY BUILDING, CARDIFF UNIVERSITY SCIENCE BUILDING, CARDIFF CENTRAL POLICE STATION, BEHIND THE MUSEUM)
> 
> MARCHING THROUGH CARDIFF CITY CENTRE @ 12:00pm
> ...



you fucking hippy


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

i'm sure it's ironic


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 29, 2010)

smokedout said:


> i'm sure it's ironic



This!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 29, 2010)

Where's the McD$ and Starbuck$ smashing action?


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 29, 2010)

stephj said:


> Where's the McD$ and Starbuck$ smashing action?




SH wouldn't do that. There are future careers to consider after all..........


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 29, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you mean reifying. which of them do you think reifies women?



A perfect example of the dislocation of language.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazingly everyone always picks the pictures of half naked girls as opposed to the equal amount of half naked boys from SH actions.  I spend half my life stripping at hijacker events and everyone always remembers the girls, jesus, I'd better work on my figure a bit more.

However just for the record, that action with the tank was intended to take the piss out of the glamourisation of weapons in the weapons fair which we were disrupting.  it was also intented to make the news and get the weapons fair back in the news after it was being ignored. Both of which it achieved.  Incidentally it was also the female members of the group who came up with the idea of having half naked boys and girls on the tank.

Yes, as you guessed, a fair few of us are middle class, we're really really sorry about that (I blame the fucking parents).  On the other hand a fair few of us aren't so 

however, to be honest, as with every fucking mayday, taking this thread into a "golly, how posh are the space hijackers" debate is a bit dull.

If you don't like what we're doing, then do something better, or even suggest something better, or even just suggest how we could do it better.  Chanting in with, oh they are all posh is a bit fucking tiresome.

-------

I live in bethnal green and bow and have done for the last 15 years, I'm involved in local community building projects, and I'm given the choice to vote for Labour or Respect, else my vote goes in the bin.  So I'm going to spoil my ballot and tell them both what I think of them.  Obviously spoiling your ballot shouldn't be the sole political action you do every 4 years, but it does help remind them that you reject the lot of them, and you're not counted as apathetic.

so join us on the day if you fancy it.

our banners for the sides of the bus just arrived and they're fucking huge


----------



## JHE (Apr 29, 2010)

> MayDay protests?
> 
> What's happening this year then?



Dr Attica's little mag may not be great, but is it really necessary to hold demonstrations against it?


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 29, 2010)

Bristly Pioneer said:


> Amazingly everyone always picks the pictures of half naked girls as opposed to the equal amount of half naked boys from SH actions.  I spend half my life stripping at hijacker events and everyone always remembers the girls, jesus, I'd better work on my figure a bit more.
> 
> However just for the record, that action with the tank was intended to take the piss out of the glamourisation of weapons in the weapons fair which we were disrupting.  it was also intented to make the news and get the weapons fair back in the news after it was being ignored. Both of which it achieved.  Incidentally it was also the female members of the group who came up with the idea of having half naked boys and girls on the tank.
> 
> ...



So now u have to explain ur intention to the Proles? Fail, fail, fail.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

Bristly Pioneer said:


> Amazingly everyone always picks the pictures of half naked girls as opposed to the equal amount of half naked boys from SH actions.



amazing that 



> However just for the record, that action with the tank was intended to take the piss out of the glamourisation of weapons in the weapons fair which we were disrupting.



so it was ironic, ya?



> however, to be honest, as with every fucking mayday, taking this thread into a "golly, how posh are the space hijackers" debate is a bit dull.



ya, cos thats like the only criticism



> If you don't like what we're doing, then do something better, or even suggest something better, or even just suggest how we could do it better.  Chanting in with, oh they are all posh is a bit fucking tiresome.



yes sir, sorry sir, doffs cap, carry on sir


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

so what are you doing for mayday then smokedout?


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

taking the 6 year old to the park, maybe crystal palace

ive done my time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

well then, maybe a bit less sneering please?


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

yer better than this paulie - whether i am or aren't organising anything on mayday is irrelevent to the discussion

every year the spacehijackers ignore all the networks that are working to put on an event and go and organise something on the other side of town thats has about as much to do with politics as me taking my kid to the park

why not link up with election meltdown, or do something on a different day, or in the evening.  why not work with the DSEi collective rather spending a small fortune that could have been far better put to use in the name of pointless headline chasing 

if you want to be involved in street theatre fine, be involved with street theatre, but dont pretend its politically meaningful and stop riding on the back of a lot of people who get involved with politics when its about more than dressing up in silly costumes and getting your picture in the paper, people who are there when politics is hard, dangerous or even boring, not just some jolly fucking ok ya jape


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

i don't agree. all you've done is criticise. further, you accept you're doing nothing more insofar as the day itself is concerned. fuck it, i used to take my 6 y/o & 4 y/o along to the rts parties etc. it's far easier to criticise others for what they are doing, when you're doing f'all yourself. 

but i don't really want a row smokedout. one man's politics etc etc. peace.


----------



## smokedout (Apr 29, 2010)

nah man, not after a row

if there were still rts parties then i might take the 6 year old, as it it i dont see him often enough to bore him shitless at whats likely to go on this mayday, and thats not just a dig at the watseofspacehijackers

yes, ive criticised, i dont like what they do, it gets on my tits, at worst i find it an embarrassment, i dont really see why i shouldnt discuss that on what is after all a discussion forum

i dont think before you have the right to criticise you should provide a list of worthier actions you may or may not be involved in

having said that, peace out dude


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jesus wept, May day is as much about a carnival atmosphere and a celebration of the w/c as it is about getting all anoraky, willy waving over w/c credentials and pissing against McDonalds windows.


----------



## treelover (Apr 30, 2010)

The main guy in the SH is pretty sound, imo,though not seen him for many years, who can forget the portable radio jammer, a real heath robinson affair,to methey are in the tradition of the great british eccentrics,rather than say ,the situationists


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Jesus wept, May day is as much about a carnival atmosphere and a celebration of the w/c as it is about getting all anoraky, willy waving over w/c credentials and pissing against McDonalds windows.



^^This. We Manchester folk are just gonna have a barbecue and bit of a knees up I think. My trudging-about-waving-placards days are behind me


----------



## TopCat (Apr 30, 2010)

Splitting the troops as it were to have four/five marches does rather depend on getting the numbers in order to overcome the tactics of the plod.


----------



## spliff (Apr 30, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ... ..  fuck it, i used to take my 6 y/o & 4 y/o along to the rts parties etc.  ..  ...


Me too, it made it a lot easier to act like a startled tourist and walk through police lines when things started getting unfluffy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2010)

when the cops stand off, mayday can still be fun. allbeit under unhappy circumstances.

let's hope for happy workers day


----------



## smokedout (May 1, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Splitting the troops as it were to have four/five marches does rather depend on getting the numbers in order to overcome the tactics of the plod.



yep, the fact that we cant get it together to organise one big centralised gig which might actually have a bit of fucking teeth instead of a bunch of kids playing dress up is a fucking embarrassment

i did manage to get myself nicked on the way to pick up my kid though, so feel ive done my bit


----------



## phildwyer (May 1, 2010)

TopCat said:


> What's happening this year then?



There's always a riot in Istanbul.  I'll be going along in a spectatorial capacity.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 1, 2010)

treelover said:


> The main guy in the SH is pretty sound, imo,though not seen him for many years, who can forget the portable radio jammer, a real heath robinson affair,to methey are in the tradition of the great british eccentrics,rather than say ,the situationists



English you mean. 

I'm using my mobile with images off. I hear there may be pics of posh chicks' tits on this thread?


----------



## Zhelezniakov (May 1, 2010)

Ernesto get that Lavrenty Beria face-mask out of the bottom draw, stick it on, and get down to Clerkenwell green pronto. For today is the Stalinist Brigadoon ! Any other day of the year you cant find one for love or money, and yet today thousands of them come out of the woodwork. Ernesto, your uncle needs you


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 1, 2010)

In T Square & P Square lots of traffic nothing happening at the Mo' there seems to be some Gumbo Rally just seen a sheik drive pass. The Reds are in T Square setting up the stalls. O.K. one then I am early.

Some of the underground lines are out of action... grumble...


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2010)

Today in Shepherd Market, Mayfair, London (site of the once notorious May Fair after which this part of London was named):

A Conservative Party stand, with blue balloons.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 1, 2010)

Zhelezniakov said:


> Ernesto get that Lavrenty Beria face-mask out of the bottom draw, stick it on, and get down to Clerkenwell green pronto. For today is the Stalinist Brigadoon ! Any other day of the year you cant find one for love or money, and yet today thousands of them come out of the woodwork. Ernesto, your uncle needs you



Lol. At home watching Rio Grande instead...


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

*Rave Against The Machine 01-05-10 4pm*

Location announced.

Leake St, SE1. (The graffiti tunnel under Waterloo station)





Googlemap

Tell your friends, spread the word across the internet and bring some booze!

Reclaim the Streets! Fuck the Election!

SEE YOU THERE 4PM!


----------



## JHE (May 1, 2010)

I didn't know there was a "graffiti tunnel under Waterloo station", but it doesn't sound like the sort of place many grown-ups would want to go.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 1, 2010)

JHE said:


> I didn't know there was a "graffiti tunnel under Waterloo station", but it doesn't sound like the sort of place many grown-ups would want to go.



It's known as the Banksy Tunnel. Piped classical music, quite corporate and maintained by Southwark Council.


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

JHE said:


> I didn't know there was a "graffiti tunnel under Waterloo station", but it doesn't sound like the sort of place many grown-ups would want to go.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

Not enough people for a revolution in leicester square like.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 1, 2010)

No rain as forcasted so I am sweating, some argie bargie with three facist drunks in the strand, Talks are being held in T Square as I type and Party is in P Square. Tourist are intermingling with the crowd. Churchill statue been deface with an (A) symbol. The Highjackers bus been spotted outside McDonald in Whitehall. Police are reinforcement there but are hidden and currently out of view.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Not enough people for a revolution in leicester square like.



Trafalgar square even


----------



## lopsidedbunny (May 1, 2010)

T Square now finish P Square continues, people are starting to break off to different gigs/Banksy Tunnel a group headed towards the south of the river followed by four police vans. Police Heli' gone for refuel Police are now being assy, best to leave P Square in groups or rap up your flags. More police reinforcement are arriving. A protester/s may have managed to scale the Parliament House railings hence a very low pass by the police helicopter Police now lining the route of the railings. A maypole has been seen in P Square.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

I left when it started pissing down. Not a great turn out compared to a few years ago.


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, but you were in the wrong square(s)


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

spliff said:


> Yeah, but you were in the wrong square(s)



I went to parliament square after the speakers had finished at Trafalgar square. As I said, a poor turnout. 

Will upload a few photos later.


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

Well it must have been better than the Million Marijuana March from Hyde park.  

They couldn't even form a coherent group, let alone march anywhere.          __~

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=313666499787&ref=nf


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

spliff said:


> Well it must have been better than the Million Marijuana March from Hyde park.
> 
> They couldn't even form a coherent group, let alone march anywhere.          __~
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=313666499787&ref=nf



I remember the cannabis march back in the early noughties. Trafalgar square was packed. The anti-war march just before the Iraq invasion must have clocked over a million people. I'd be surprised if there was more than a couple of thousand out today. If that. A week before a general election in a time of economic hardship and that's all that bothered to show? I'm putting it down to the fact it landed on a Saturday on a bank holiday weekend because any other explanation would be depressing.


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> The anti-war march just before the Iraq invasion must have clocked over a million people.



Organisers claimed 2 million at the time. Certainly felt like that many; easily the biggest turnout I've ever seen. 

Part of me wonders if that was the day a lot of people gave up. I've not been involved in owt since, I must admit.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

NVP said:


> Organisers claimed 2 million at the time. Certainly felt like that many; easily the biggest turnout I've ever seen.
> 
> Part of me wonders if that was the day a lot of people gave up. I've not been involved in owt since, I must admit.



There was quite a good turn out for the recent square mile demo. Just didn't seem to be that many bothered about international workers day.

I think years ago other groups would latch onto it in order to protest like globalisation movements etc but they seem to have lost interest or perhaps just got older.


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I remember the cannabis march back in the early noughties. Trafalgar square was packed.


 Yeah, sponsored by the Indy if I remember correctly. Free packets of seeds 
J-day was quite big in that era, Brockwell Park n' stuff. Fallen off the radar. 
I blame some of it on the dumbing down of Urban75 into a social club.


Citizen66 said:


> The anti-war march just before the Iraq invasion must have clocked over a million people. I'd be surprised if there was more than a couple of thousand out today.


I didn't even know there was an anti-war demo today, but there has been a lot of other stuff going on mind. 
I blame the dumbing down of Urban75's. direct action origins.(Check out the 404's)


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

There wasn't an anti war demo today AFAIK! 

I was comparing it to how people turn up to stuff they find important.


----------



## Fictionist (May 1, 2010)

spliff said:


>



Inviting peeps to a tunnel. Not bright are we?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> Inviting peeps to a tunnel. Not bright are we?




Wtf? 

I hope that was meant as humour or gtfo the thread.


----------



## Fictionist (May 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Wtf?
> 
> I hope that was meant as humour or gtfo the thread.



It is a tunnel. It has two points for entering and exiting. And you want to throw a party there? Why not just roll over and let the cops tickle your belly whilst you are there?


----------



## rioted (May 1, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> If it becomes a working class day again, I'll get involved.


 It IS a working class day - watch the news reports tonight from around the world.

You mean if the bureaucrats of the trades unions endorse it? I doubt it. Have those of us who have marched on May Day every year for over forty years ceased to be working class? Are the trade unionists, unemployed and refugees I danced with today not working class? Are you having a bad day? Why is making a show of solidarity with the working class around the world such a bad thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> It is a tunnel. It has two points for entering and exiting. And you want to throw a party there? Why not just roll over and let the cops tickle your belly whilst you are there?



Fair dos country bumpkin 

Everyone that was going to have fun in that space was a criminal. They ought to have picked somewhere in the outer hebrides. Or outer space. Those middle class layabouts could afford it too.

Police won't find them there!!(haha)


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

Fictionist said:


> It is a tunnel. It has two points for entering and exiting. And you want to throw a party there? Why not just roll over and let the cops tickle your belly whilst you are there?


You ain't being kettled if you kettle yourself.

Who gives a shit if there's cops on either end* you've got enough booze and drains to piss down and sound systems so what the fuck?

The only problem would be if the cops try to clear it out, But why would they? Show of strength? It's been a busy enough day for them anyway.

*there's also a couple of walkways out iirc.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

I don't think fictionist is even in London, let alone involved in any of these events.

He just wanted an opportunity to sneer and call someone "not bright" from a position of obviously zero knowledge or experience of the London free party scene.


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

My son and his mates are down there, I've been trying to get them on the phone, should I fear the worst, or assume that because they're underground they've got no signal?

I'm gonna call the cops!! I want the river dredged.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

haha 

I'd lay my tenner on the fact the signal is non-existant.


----------



## kenny g (May 1, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> the signal is non-existant.



Not a very good place for a party then.


----------



## spliff (May 1, 2010)

kenny g said:


> Not a very good place for a party then.


Why would you want to spend your time on the phone if you're at a party?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 1, 2010)

The mobile phone, not audio signal


----------



## kenny g (May 1, 2010)

spliff said:


> Why would you want to spend your time on the phone if you're at a party?



How are people's parents supposed to get hold of them? And how else are you going to access fb?


----------



## spliff (May 2, 2010)

kenny g said:


> How are people's parents supposed to get hold of them? And how else are you going to access fb?


Oh yeah I see, I tend to forget, it's 'cos I'm grown up an that


----------



## shaman75 (May 2, 2010)

Went to the party.  It was, in fairness, a bit hap-hazard at first, tunes were playing while a groups of drummers stood not far away and banged their pots out of time.  Then the music stopped altogether for a while and it was just drummers, although they did seem to find some rhythm by this point.

There was even a proper toilet, in one of the doorways off the tunnel, but when we went to use it the second time, the cops were escorting people out and shutting the door.  At this point, with about 3 policevans at the entrance and another visible on the bridge at the other end, we decided to pop to the pub, grab some food and use their toilets.

Went back out for a smoke about 30 minutes later and there were no coppers to be seen.  When we left the pub, we went for another look and the drummers had shut up, the sound system was a bit closer to the main entrance and there was a great atmosphere.  When they played 'Killing in the Name Of', all hell let loose with people surfing the 'crowd' by the soundsystem.

Really enjoyed it and hope to see more events in the future.  Uploading a video of the Rage Against the Machine moment as I type - if youtube doesn't cancel the upload for some unknown reason again.


----------



## kenny g (May 2, 2010)

spliff said:


> Oh yeah I see, I tend to forget, it's 'cos I'm grown up an that



That's all right, can happen to anyone


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2010)

*Few photos from Parliament square*






Are these three really from a working class background?






Anarkids stopping traffic


----------



## TopCat (May 2, 2010)

Fucking drummers made me leave.


----------



## Libertad (May 2, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Fucking drummers made me leave.



Cos you got a shit sense of rhythm innit.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Are these three really from a working class background?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Embarrassing.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Embarrassing.



Perhaps so. But fair play to anyone that made an effort which is more than can be said for ernesto "voice of the working class" lynch.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Perhaps so. But fair play to anyone that made an effort which is more than can be said for ernesto "voice of the working class" lynch.



Red Marlboro jacket.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Red Marlboro jacket.



Seriously?  It got binned by a girlfriend in 2005. You need to update your map.


----------



## stethoscope (May 2, 2010)

Tbh, I always somehow picture ernesto to actually be wearing brown corduroy's, shirt, sandals with socks, and with a copy of the Grauniad tucked under his arm. Sorry ernesto!


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2010)

stephj said:


> Tbh, I always somehow picture ernesto to actually be wearing brown corduroy's, shirt, sandals with socks, and with a copy of the Grauniad tucked under his arm. Sorry ernesto!



Apparently he looks like Ian Beale from 'enders so import that into your mental image.


----------



## shaman75 (May 2, 2010)

Video from the Rave Against the Machine party


----------



## kenny g (May 2, 2010)

shaman75 said:


> Video from the Rave Against the Machine party




looks spiffy


----------



## ernestolynch (May 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Apparently he looks like Ian Beale from 'enders so import that into your mental image.



I heard you look like John Stape.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 2, 2010)

stephj said:


> Tbh, I always somehow picture ernesto to actually be wearing brown corduroy's, shirt, sandals with socks, and with a copy of the Grauniad tucked under his arm. Sorry ernesto!



No worries, don't know anything about you so you could be Amy Pond for all I know.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I heard you look like John Stape.



Heard from who?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Heard from who?



Sources.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Sources.





Keep it ambiguous.


----------



## cantsin (May 3, 2010)

smokedout said:


> taking the 6 year old to the park, maybe crystal palace
> 
> *ive done my time*




roughly what did that involve if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## smokedout (May 3, 2010)

cantsin said:


> [/B]
> 
> roughly what did that involve if you don't mind me asking ?



you want a CV?


----------



## campanula (May 1, 2020)

With no marches,, protests or actions because of lockdown, how are we doing it this year? Make a banner, hang it from your house


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 1, 2020)

The Anarchist Origins of 1st May - Anarchist Communist Group
					

“The first of May is the symbol of a new era in the life and struggle of the toilers, an era that each year offers the toilers fresh, increasingly tough and decisive battles against the bourgeoisie, for the freedom and independence wrested from them, for their social ideal.”    Nestor Makhno...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org
				




_“The first of May is the symbol of a new era in the life and struggle of the toilers, an era that each year offers the toilers fresh, increasingly tough and decisive battles against the bourgeoisie, for the freedom and independence wrested from them, for their social ideal.”


Nestor Makhno_


----------

